# A New Year....and new gear



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

2008 Parker Shooting Star
2009 Updated Parker Shooting star (Parker added a string stop)

2009 CopperJohn Dead Nuts pro 5 pin .019 (no change)

2008 arrow rest DMI Exterminator with lizard tonge blade
2009 arrow rest Golden Eagle 3D Premier with Dave Cousin Perfect Blade .010

2008 Easton 3D quiver Red and Black
2009 ditto

2008 Fat Boys 400 4" 3 fletch AAE vanes
2009 Easton Light Speed 3D 400 3 Fletch 2" Blazers Picked up 14fps

2008 Tasco 10x25 Binoculars
2009 Bushnell Hemisphere Binoculars 8 x 32

2008 Tommy Armour Leather Glove (bow hand)
2009 Taylor Made Cabrietta Leather Glove (bow hand) 

yes I wear a golf glove when I shoot :mg:

Still use my Mizuno MX20 T-ZOID irons 3-pw (for golf)


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I made a few changes nothing too drastic though. I'm like you I know what works for me, and i'm not fond of changing any of that.
That being said here's the changes for 09
1.the hoyt quicktune 3000 took the backseat to a new pro-tuner (the nerve damage caused by my previous life is finally repairing itself so I can keep an arrow on the blade now)

2. 4x shrewd scope now belongs to my buddy (the evo puncher) and I have a new 29mm sureloc with .7 diopeter lens.

3. maxima selects went bye bye, and I signed back on with victory (just like the way the v-force group better)

4. no longer carrying a chewie chair, got myself a new easton field quiver.

5. 8.5x50 razors get to take off most of this season while I break in the new 12x42 vipers

6. dropped my poundage from 54 down to 44 (for the time being anyway)

other than that everything is the same. The bow is a different color, but still shooting an 06 protec with xt2000's and spiral cams. still shooting the same tru ball ht release. sticking with the good old stand by sureloc supreme. 36 inch aep front rod, and 8 inch side. 
If anything else changes this year it will just be poundage, and maybe point weight.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

for past 2.5 yrs i haven't made any changes either... BUT...this year i've :

retired the chocolate-addiction, (reserved for hunting only)
and now using Evo +.. 

changed from 70 lb limbs to 60 lb limbs...
still using cam.5
still using Lethal Weapon.. like it a lot, but will be extending the fibers

using a new string maker, should be a "monsterous" change 
from my local pro shop..order is pending as i type..

i bought a press, vise and other tuning equipment

want to replace tt-2 hole with the newer 1-hole w/micro adjust
want to rid the fatboys and go with ACC
thinking about new binos, probably vipers
want to replace the vibe-check stab and try the B-stinger
the quiver is wallying out, its at the bottom of the list though 

i also purchased new Olympic Recurve to add to my "discipline", errr.. 
frustrations... lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> for past 2.5 yrs i haven't made any changes either... BUT...this year i've :
> 
> retired the chocolate-addiction, (reserved for hunting only)
> and now using Evo +..
> ...



Those are some good changes :wink:

The limbs, arrows and stab will do you well


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Same bow, stab, shafts, fletch, nocks, sight, rest and hat.. 

But.. I'm focusing on form and function, playing with releases.. shot a BT all winter long, now I'm switching back over to my instatiable using BT. So far, so good..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, left out strings and cables.. same... :chortle: But.. they are gettin a bit shabby.. :wink:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I made a few changes myself.

Bow: Vantage Pro...last year Constitution, ProElite and Commander(ProElite outdoors)

Sights: Axcel with Viper scope...last year same

Stabilizers: Doinker Carbon Elite with sidebars...last year same

Arrows: Easton ACC's 3-28...last year Lightspeed 500's

Rest: Trophy Taker Spring Steel one hole...last year same

Release: Scott Pro Advantage...last year TruBall Ultra

Quiver: Easton field...last year Bohning target


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> for past 2.5 yrs i haven't made any changes either... BUT...this year i've :
> 
> retired the chocolate-addiction, (reserved for hunting only)
> and now using Evo +..
> ...


PM me if you want to buy that rest you're looking for. I have that exact one and am going to sell it.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Change???? heck I still was shooting a 16 year old bow. I said was , because after shooting a release for 30 years I am trying to shoot with fingers. Feild shoud be a challange this year.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

same bow, a CSS/Horton System at 52lbs on my scale, same rest...pro-tuner with the tip up blade instead of the flat for indoors. the string is a 16 strand Ultracam. i have a new one made with Excel for when i do change out my string.

same arrows, Phantom 4560's with 108gr nibbs and g-nocks&bushings. total weight, 329grs +/-.5grs

same sight, CJ Evo2 with the same scope body and lens....CR-Apex&FV 6x Verde

same release, a CCPorter Mako3. the SX2 is now the hunting hook.


about the only different/new thing i have done is add some weight to the stab and the riser. still using the AEP stuff


if it aint broke, dont fix it. it's not the stuff that's the problem, it's the dupa holdin the bow.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Lets just say a huge change will be happening in a couple weeks!!!!! My biggest change since i started shooting in 02!!!!


----------



## snakepliskin07 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Whats UP!!*



south-paaw said:


> for past 2.5 yrs i haven't made any changes either... BUT...this year i've :
> 
> retired the chocolate-addiction, (reserved for hunting only)
> and now using Evo +..
> ...


When are you going to get a new shooter?:mg: I could not hold back! When are you coming back to OKC? Dont worry we have all brand new bails and a new course. Recurve? Are you crazy?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

08 - 08-Martin S4 Furious w/shoot-thru (indoor)
09 - 09-Martin S4 Furious w/shoot-thru (outdoor)

08 - Inferno Bow Strings
09 - America's Best Bowstrings

Still shooting an ANTS EVO 2 (silver indoor/black outdoor)
New Copper John Maxxis Scope Housing
New Feather Visions Verde 8x lens

Pro Tuner with the new "Jesse" Mount for outdoor
Pro Tuner with the new "Vertical" Mount for indoor

08 - Posten/X10 Stabilizer (doinker V-bar mount)
09 - B-Stinger :star: (New Easton V-bar mount/Soon to be New B-Stinger V-bar mount)

08 - CE Nano's/Easton ACC 3-28's
09 - Easton Pro Tour 470's
09 - Easton 2712's for indoor

08 - Bohning vanes and nocks
09 - Flex-Fletch 187's and Easton G-Nocks

08 - Carter Solution 3 release
09 - Carter "ONLY" release 

08 - Angel hip and field quiver
09 - Angel field/Easton hip quiver


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

08 - '06 Hoyt Ultra Elite XT2000
09 - '06 Hoyt Pro Elite XT2000

08 - Spot Hogg Hogg-It pin sight
09 - CJ ANTS with 4X Brite Site Vegas Top Gun sight

08 - Brite Site Tuner rest
09 - Trophy Taker drop away

08 - Doinker 10.5" stabilizer
09 - Easton X10 stabilizer

08 - Easton ACE's
09 - Easton ACE's

Still using the same 4 finger Stan release I've owned for @ 14 years. Switching to Freestyle after many, many, many years shooting BHFS.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Lets just say a huge change will be happening in a couple weeks!!!!! My biggest change since i started shooting in 02!!!!


Sounds like it could be a new brand of bow coming. :mg: That would be my first guess. 
If I remember correctly(doubtful) you are shooting a Mathews Conquest so mabe even sticking with Mathews and getting an Apex perhaps. :smile:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Just set up a bow for indoor in February that I bought used on AT. 
Mathews Ovation blue w/black limbs @ 52 pounds.

Using the same field bow as last year, Camo Mathews Ovation @ 55 pounds , but I have to set it up again after using it for the first part of indoor. DRAG.... Having two target bows it'll be nice to stop re-doing everything twice a year.

Mathews drop away is new

Changing from CX400's to Maxima 3D Select 250's. 

Gotta change my release:
4 year old Truball Pro Diamond, it seems too sloppy for target shooting.
Maybe a Chappy Boss or Trail Boss? haven't decided


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> 08 - '06 Hoyt Ultra Elite XT2000
> 09 - '06 Hoyt Pro Elite XT2000
> 
> 08 - Spot Hogg Hogg-It pin sight
> ...


Whew, not much new here


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

To answer you in one word WRONG





DHawk2 said:


> Sounds like it could be a new brand of bow coming. :mg: That would be my first guess.
> If I remember correctly(doubtful) you are shooting a Mathews Conquest so mabe even sticking with Mathews and getting an Apex perhaps. :smile:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I assume your talking for outdoors so:

08 Hoyt Ultra Elite 58# C2's
09 Hoyt Vantage Elite 55# Spirals

08 Shibuya 6" CP 520
09 Shibuya 6" CP 520

08 Extreme 1 3/8 4X orange dot
09 Extreme 1 3/8 4X orange dot

08 Easton ACE 34" 10" chicken wing
09 Easton (new) X10 32" 10" chicken wing

08 Brite site Pro Tuner
09 Brite site Pro Tuner

08 Stan SX2 Med 3 finger
09 Stan SX2 Med 3 finger

08 Easton Navigators 430 with Flex Fletch
09 Easton Protours 470 with Easton Tite Flight

08 Desertrat super double secret strings
09 Desertrat super double secret strings

08 SKB cases
09 Aurora HD115 case

08 Angel quiver
09 Angel quiver

09 More experience and confidence


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Lets just say a huge change will be happening in a couple weeks!!!!! My biggest change since i started shooting in 02!!!!


.... I know...I know....recurve


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

08 - split duty between 08 Pro Elite XT3500 and 07 Ultra Elite XT3000
09 - 07 Ultra Elite XT3000

08 - CJ Evo 2 and Specialty Super Scope 6X
09 - CJ Evo 2 and Specialty Super Scope 6X

08 - Pro Tuner
09 - Pro Tuner

08 - Doinker Carbon series 30" front and 10" vees
09 - 32" B-Stinger XL and single 10" side rod

08 - split duty between ACC 3-28's and CE 3-D selects
09 - 3-39 ACC's

08 - Just Cuz primarily but a slew of others off and on.
09 - Evo + (gotta stick with it this time around)

08 - FF 187's 
09 - Easton Tite Flight 200's

That's about it. I'm also using AAPalm this year. I'm going to get to try it out for the first time today for getting marks. I'm hoping that'll make life much easier.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*welll looky here......*



snakepliskin07 said:


> When are you going to get a new shooter?:mg: I could not hold back! When are you coming back to OKC? Dont worry we have all brand new bails and a new course. Recurve? Are you crazy?




```

```
looking at your avatar, i'd say you need to post up _your_ changes.... hehehehee

every day i'm a new shooter !!... ( new torque problem, new anchor, new release, LOL )

new course ..? that should be interesting.. Trospers "old" course was awesome !! I'm looking forward to getting back there, in fact, been waiting 4 months now for _that_ very phone call ! 
Oh, don't you know that _real _archers shoot recurves...??....

:shade:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmm.....I can do this.

I picked up an S4 in 07 in the classified ads...it was a furious X cam elite with Ballastic strings. Chameleon Green. loved it....it was my first ever target bow...I had a MQ32 before that so it was a huge change. I had gotten a viper pin sight, a golden key premiere rest, a few gold tip 5575's, and a scott longhorn to go with it, along with a strikewave stab....ya know those black and grey ones .

later I picked up a sure loc challenger 400 with a viper 4x scope with drilled lens.

I dumped the gold tips for some victory X-ringers......did not like them. Got some properly spined 2214's with some FF 225's (thanks hornet )

dumped the strike wave and got a full set of postens 30-10-10.

dumped the viper scope for a 60mm True spot with 4X 22mm true spot lens.....loved that setup

Did the swap to straight 16's and nitrous X...with a set of Inferno strings....otherwise known as the Hornet Edition S4.

dumped the sureloc for a Axcel 4500...couldn't keep the challenger locked down...the Axcel was a great improvement.

Traded the longhorn for an insatiable +....later traded that for a Zenith comfy 4.

Got a half dozen 2712's......

Sold the S4 (mistake) for an Apex7....Got some strings from Deezlin

Sold the 60mm Truespot and got a britesite vegas top gun in 6X...good move.

Sold the postens for a X10 (vintage).....got some michael alan side bars......This was a much better set up.

Then sold everything because of money trouble........

A good buddy then hooked me up with a mystic.....Got me a set of Proline strings, I used a gift certificate to get me a CR apex housing w/ razor up pin and a superpeep kit, picked up some hippos really cheap on AT, got a Nap1000 on clearance for 20 bucks, Traded the zenith for an EVO - worked with that for a bit then traded it for another insatiable....then traded the hippos for some ACC's.............As of now I still don't have a sight, quiver or stab.....I hope I can get everthing together for outdoor nationals (if I can still go) and there you have it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Lets see if my changes qualify :shade:

Bow
2008 PSE Mojo
2009 Martin S4

Rest
2008 QAD
2009 BriteSite ProTuner

Strings
2008 Neily
2009 Hensley

Stabs
2008 Posten
2008 Doinker Elite

Arrows
2008 ACC 3-28
2009 ACC 3-28

Vanes
2008 Flex Fletch 1.875
2009 Flex Fletch 1.875

Release
2008 Scott Dog Turd
2009 Carter 2 Shot

Binos
2008 Cheap Sears 8x42 found in a box lot at auction
2009 Vortex DiamondBacks 10x50 (Ordered but not received yet)

Sight
2008 SureLoc Challenger
2009 SureLoc Supreme

Scope
2008 Viper 1.75" 4x
2009 SureLoc BlackEagle 9mm 2x (still evaluating this power)

Frame of mind
2008 Disoriented
2008 Still disoriented, but getting there

Now, basically double everything above and you'd have an idea of my indoor setup - man, I hope the wife doesn't realize that I've replaced everything from last year IN DOUBLES.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*hehehehe...*

very Kinetic Prag...:teeth:

oh,... you may have to start buying in triples... lol.. and get _her_ set up !!

:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> very Kinetic Prag...:teeth:
> 
> oh,... you may have to start buying in triples... lol.. and get _her_ set up !!
> 
> :shade:


The "her" that got set up last year was my youngest daughter (Prag Jr :shade She bought the bow, arrows and rest, but everything else is basically my '08 "stuff".


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> .... I know...I know....recurve


Not that big


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I know what XHunter is changing... but I ain't saying.:mg: Maybe it is his underwear??? Maybe it is his hair color??? Stay tuned, this will get interesting!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> I know what XHunter is changing... but I ain't saying.:mg: Maybe it is his underwear??? Maybe it is his hair color??? Stay tuned, this will get interesting!!


Yep, I was privy to that conversation at Sherwood as well, but I'm not going to spill the beans either. :shade:

Now if he'd just learn what "real beer" is, he'd be all set.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

[QUOTE
Now if he'd just learn what "real beer" is, he'd be all set. [/QUOTE]

Yep......Poor boy still thinks that Buttwiper is good beer. Kid can shoot the lights out but is confused about several other things.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> Yep......Poor boy still thinks that Buttwiper is good beer. Kid can shoot the lights out but is confused about several other things.


You can say that again.....you should have seen him running and diving for his beer when I was trying to run them over with the Segway last summer :chortle: 

That was just my way of telling him that we had a ton or REAL beer in the cooler.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, I was privy to that conversation at Sherwood as well, but I'm not going to spill the beans either. :shade:
> 
> Now if he'd just learn what "real beer" is, he'd be all set.





Ron Meadows said:


> [QUOTE
> Now if he'd just learn what "real beer" is, he'd be all set.


Yep......Poor boy still thinks that Buttwiper is good beer. Kid can shoot the lights out but is confused about several other things. [/QUOTE]



Brown Hornet said:


> You can say that again.....you should have seen him running and diving for his beer when I was trying to run them over with the Segway last summer :chortle:
> 
> That was just my way of telling him that we had a ton or REAL beer in the cooler.




Poor guys yall go to extremes to prove you cant fix stupid!!!! Yall are kinda like the 3 stooges i'll let yall figure out who's who!!!!

Oh yea the King is HERE!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Lets just say a huge change will be happening in a couple weeks!!!!! My biggest change since i started shooting in 02!!!!


I know you and Ron will be shooting in matching pink skirts this year.:mg:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

You have us confused with you and who ever you can pay enough to shoot with you that day. ukey:



treeman65 said:


> I know you and Ron will be shooting in matching pink skirts this year.:mg:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Yep......Poor boy still thinks that Buttwiper is good beer. Kid can shoot the lights out but is confused about several other things.






Poor guys yall go to extremes to prove you cant fix stupid!!!! Yall are kinda like the 3 stooges i'll let yall figure out who's who!!!!

Oh yea the King is HERE!!!!:darkbeer:[/QUOTE]

careful there buddy......there is only one glaring example of lacking judgment, or maybe just lack of experience, here and it ain't us stooges. :wink:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

*Back to topic*

Ok...looks like I'll chime in here...

Bow
08...Split duty between Apex and Apex 7
09...Split duty between 2 Apex's and 1 Apex 7

sight...
08...surlock supreme that gave up on me at Outdoor Nationals
09...got another surlock supreme and had last years rebuilt

scope
08...surlock black eagle 42mm .07
09...gonna try my new truspot in 1/4 grind

rest
08...TT single hole w/.010 blade
09...Same

Stab
08...24" shrewd w/10" shrewd offset
09...32" doniker w/no offset

Arrows
08...ace 400's easton pin nocks 175 flex fletch vanes & red wraps(in classifieds)
09...ace 470's easton pin nocks 175 or 187 flex fletch vanes

Release
08...30yr old 2 finger Stan w/truball head
09...Truball 2 finger HT and possibly Stan SX2

and hopefully I can get thru Nationals this year without setting my sight wrong 4 or 5 times


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, after some deliberation, I have decided to give an arrow upgrade a try.. just ordered me some parts to make some ACC's..  :archer:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, after some deliberation, I have decided to give an arrow upgrade a try.. just ordered me some parts to make some ACC's..  :archer:


Good choice grasshopper....I found the back half of that arrow you killed today:mg:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, *after some deliberation*, I have decided to give an arrow upgrade a try.. just ordered me some parts to make some ACC's..  :archer:




```

```
or did you just run out of, errrr break.. all your arrows ! .... LOL

:shade:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I changed the bow. Just got the new '09 PSE Shark X. . .in target silver.

Also switched up the arrows a bit. ACC's got the nod.


Preliminary results are promising. . .my first two shots off this bow resulted in me having to replace a knock on arrow #1. 

This could be a break out year for me. 


. . .or not. . .


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Making lots of changes this year

08 apex 7 (can't believe I am retiring this bow of 4 years)
09 C4

08 Spot Hogg (BHFS)
09 Sure loc with 4x lens (Maybe)

08 Shrewd side bar for a front stab
09 B-Singer XL (Wonder if I will notice a difference:smile

08 ACC 3-28's
09 CX Nano 530s

Biggest change from last year is moving to Free Style to mix it up in the BIG pond

John


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ron Meadows said:


> You have us confused with you and who ever you can pay enough to shoot with you that day. ukey:[/
> such harsh words from a cheerleader


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> Good choice grasshopper....I found the back half of that arrow you killed today:mg:


 Well, I got the end with the point in it.. :lol: Did ya find the one ya went lookin for? :noidea: :wink:


south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> or did you just run out of, errrr break.. all your arrows ! .... LOL
> ...


hehehe.. no, but I did go down three this weekend... cracked two and busted one.. still enough to shoot with what I have left over from last year, but.. I wanna shoot some skinny shafts this year and I can get the 3-28's to work well, I think.. :set1_thinking:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I got the end with the point in it.. :lol: Did ya find the one ya went lookin for? :noidea: :wink:
> 
> 
> Nope, I figured the range gods took that as my sacrificial offering for the season. Maybe it will turn up in a year or two. I did shoot half the range though and only shot one into the dirt...._after forgetting to move my sight_....:redface:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> Nope, I figured the range gods took that as my sacrificial offering for the season. Maybe it will turn up in a year or two. I did shoot half the range though and only shot one into the dirt...._*after forgetting to move my sight*_....:redface:


hehehe.. yea, that's what caused the demise of the one you found the back end of.. :doh:  :wink:

Good deal on shootin a half... :thumb: :tea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> Making lots of changes this year
> 
> 08 apex 7 (can't believe I am retiring this bow of 4 years)
> 09 C4
> ...



WOW....you are gonna have some fun :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm going to have to change my field set up, but because of age and injury rather than dis-satisfaction or just wanting new stuff. I was holding 41-42 pounds on the fingers but a recent diagnosis of severe arthritis in both shoulders is going to make me drop down in poundage. That will necessitate different arrows so...here we go. Unfortunately I can't start the process yet as I'm recovering from hand surgery. Getting old ain't for wimps (LOL).

Dave

PS: For those that don't get it (above) I'm a barebow recurve shooter.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Dave T- 

You're a tough guy. You'll bounce back in no time.

When you do, and you feel up to shooting a Field round, hollar. 

I'll shoot a round with you anytime.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> WOW....you are gonna have some fun :wink:


I'll keep you posted and let you know how it goes. Shooting the first field round of the year thur (weather permitting)

Still haven't decided on a sight aperture. Haven't been able to find a lens I like. May just stick with the .010 pin no lens. I shoot both eyes open and don't like seeing 2 targets?!?!?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

If only you'd sport some HINKY STRINGS!!!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> Making lots of changes this year
> 
> 08 apex 7 (can't believe I am retiring this bow of 4 years)
> 09 C4
> ...


Good luck with the switch to FS. I'm doing the same thing. :mg:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Speaking of new gear......anybody noticed the number of Vantage Elites for sale in the classifieds? Kinda surprised to see them so soon. Wasn't this supposed to be the super hot...can't miss...holds like a rock target bow for '09?  I guess sometimes the latest and greatest doesn't turn out to be so great.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> If only you'd sport some HINKY STRINGS!!!!!


" monstrous" change coming my way !!...


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> I assume your talking for outdoors so:
> 
> 
> 08 Easton Navigators 430 with Flex Fletch
> 09 Easton Protours 470 with Easton Tite Flight


Had to make a change to my change already...........back to Flex Fletch.:zip:


----------

